# testin



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

is 10/11 dpo to early to do a hpt


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

If u are a POAS addict its never too early    !!!  You may see something or the start of something but for may people a positive doesn't show up until much closer to 14dpo.  I stopped testing early cos I couldn't stand the disapointment so I guess it just depends how you would feel about a negative result.

Good luck!


----------

